# When is it time for a smaller spinner?



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

About 2 weeks ago I had a break through with my hold and release and I was on a 50mm spinner. The white leather with red center spinner that is sold everywhere. For the last couple of weeks I have been hitting it hard and today it finally ripped off the line?! I guess that was my sign for the universe that it was time to push myself harder.

Well the 40mm spinner seems so much smaller?? I really have to focus and be totally dialed in to hit the 40mm spinner. I can still hit it but not as often and I feel more stress as I try to focus? I know I need to relax and enjoy the new challenge...but I had gotten used to hitting the spinner better.

Anyone else have issues with the smaller target...advice to adjust?

Practice Practice Practice...relax and enjoy.

Cheers

Vince


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The center of a small spinner is the same size as the center of a big spinner.
It'll come! But really, I change after the bigger ones break too! LOL


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

good to know Joe...I switched to a thick 40mm steel washer. The hole in the center is the same but it makes a very pleasing "crack" when you hit steel on steel.

Cheers


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

I started with a 20mm spinner, then moved up to a 30mm spinner. I only shoot the 30mm now as it allows my aim to really home in. Practising from a greater distance is also better as it makes you more accurate at a closer distance in theory, or at least in my personal experience. Shooting 1 shot at a time is also one way to achieve accuracy quick as it makes you repeat everything over and over which helps with muscle memory.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I always have multiple spinners of different sizes in my catch box.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow Cjw... that it's a big catch box!.? Very nice setup.

After a full day of shooting I'm starting to get more comfortable with the smaller size. I feel like I'm missing about the same distance when I missed as I was with a bigger spinner?

Cheers


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Vince4242, I practice almost daily on small targets because I use slingshot for target shooting and mainly for hunting (small birds and rabbits) . So when I shoot I want to make sure it is one shot for one clean kill and I don't like to just injure the game. So when I use small targets, I am sure I can hit the small games without injuring the animal.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Never. Big targets 4 Life!


----------

